# Ehrliche Film-Käufer werden vera*****!?



## Magogan (18. November 2011)

Ich bin gerade stinksauer. Ich mag Herr der Ringe sehr gerne und wollte mir unbedingt die Special Extended Edition auf Bluray holen - aber noch nicht, denn ich muss ein wenig sparen. Ich dachte deshalb daran, mir die HDR SEE Mitte 2012 zu holen. UND WAS LESE ICH DA?! Herr der Ringe wird nur noch bis zum 29.12.2011 produziert!!!!!!?????? Und jetzt sollen sich das alle holen, weil es dann irgendwann Anfang bis Mitte 2012 keine Blurays mehr gibt, die man kaufen kann? Verdammt nochmal, ich will selbst entscheiden dürfen, wann ich mir einen Film kaufe! Wenn ihr mir keinen Film verkaufen wollt, dann kann ich ihn mir auch illegal im Internet angucken - oder gar nicht! Verdammt nochmal, da will man schon Geld ausgeben und man darf nicht!? Toll, danke, Warner Bros. -.-

Genauso die schönen digitalen Kopien, die ihr anbietet! 1. Warum kriegt ihr es nicht hin, eine DVD da mit reinzulegen, wo der Film drauf ist? Stattdessen muss man ihn sich aus dem Internet herunterladen! Und das Tolle daran ist, dass ich ihn dann nicht mal auf meinem Handy gucken kann, weil ihr es nur für Windows Media anbietet, aber nicht für iPhone!? Das war bei Inception so, das ist auch bei Harry Potter 7.2 so.

Und dann noch diese Kundenvera****e bei der HDR-Bluray-Box! Erst bringt ihr die Kinofassung auf Bluray, damit man die sich kauft! Und dann soll man auch noch die HDR SEE kaufen, die ja erst Monate später rauskommt!

*Warner Bros., ich hasse euch!*

Wobei ich letzteres auch bei Avatar (Twentieth Century Fox) beobachten kann. Erst die Kinofassung im Kino und dann ohne Extras auf Bluray. Dann die Extended Version im Kino und später mit Extras auf Bluray. Dann die 3D-Version auf Bluray - aber nur in Verbindung mit einem Panasonic-Bluray-Player ... Irgendwann kommt dann auch die 3D-Version raus - mehrere Jahre, nachdem der Film im Kino lief! Das war nämlich Ende 2009. Wir haben jetzt 2011 und es gibt Avatar noch immer nicht auf 3D-Bluray!

Am schlimmsten sind meine Erfahrungen mit Warner Bros., aber was bei Avatar gemacht wird, ist auch nicht ok.

Und dann werden die Raubkopierer natürlich verteufelt von den Firmen. Aber die ehrlichen Kunden wollen die vera****en. Das hilft natürlich sehr gegen Raubkopierer, denn wenn man Kunden vera****t, werden die sich sicherlich nicht den Film illegal runterladen, sondern brav im Laden kaufen ...

Was denkt ihr darüber? Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit DVD- bzw. Bluray-Veröffentlichungen sowie den Firmen, die dahinter stecken?

Grüße
Magogan


----------



## xRf (18. November 2011)

Also ich hab Avatar in 3D BluRay :s


----------



## kaepteniglo (18. November 2011)

1. Ist es nicht das Recht des Herstellers, zu Entscheiden, wie lange ein Produkt auf dem Markt ist und wann es auf den Markt kommt?
2. Sei doch froh, dass du *zusätzlich* zur BR-Fassung noch eine 2. Fassung (Download) bekommst.


----------



## win3ermute (18. November 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> UND WAS LESE ICH DA?! Herr der Ringe wird nur noch bis zum 29.12.2011 produziert!!!!!!?????? Und jetzt sollen sich das alle holen, weil es dann irgendwann Anfang bis Mitte 2012 keine Blurays mehr gibt, die man kaufen kann? Verdammt nochmal, ich will selbst entscheiden dürfen, wann ich mir einen Film kaufe!



Wie lange eine Firma eine Disk produziert, ist immer noch ihre Sache. Bei dem Überschuss, den Warner produziert, wird es auch Mitte 2012 keinerlei Probleme geben, sich das Ding zuzulegen. Limitierungen sind übrigens ein ganz normales Marketing-Mittel (siehe Disney).
Verarsche kann ich da nicht entdecken. Genauso wenig wie hier:



> Und dann noch diese Kundenvera****e bei der HDR-Bluray-Box! Erst bringt ihr die Kinofassung auf Bluray, damit man die sich kauft! Und dann soll man auch noch die HDR SEE kaufen, die ja erst Monate später rauskommt!



Es war von Anfang an bekannt, daß die SEEs ebenfalls kommen werden - niemand wurde zum Kauf gezwungen; man konnte auch warten. Gerade bei den SEEs hat sich das ja dank Tonbug gelohnt: Man konnte für wenig Geld die Filmdisks erwerben, wenn man nur Wert auf den O-Ton legte.



> Genauso die schönen digitalen Kopien, die ihr anbietet! 1. Warum kriegt ihr es nicht hin, eine DVD da mit reinzulegen, wo der Film drauf ist?



Weil's ein absoluter Bonus ist? Im Prinzip müssen die Firmen so etwas nicht anbieten.



> Am schlimmsten sind meine Erfahrungen mit Warner Bros., aber was bei Avatar gemacht wird, ist auch nicht ok.



Niemand wird gezwungen, irgendwas zu kaufen. Wenn Dir das nicht passt, dann kauf das Zeuch halt nicht. Es ist keine Begründung für eine "Raubkopie", nur weil man auf etwas warten muß!


----------



## Dagonzo (18. November 2011)

Ich auch. Hatte es sogar 2x, weil eine für den 3D-Fernseher und die andere für den 3D-BD-Player 

Das mit dem runterladen ist natürlich für den Hersteller günstiger als eine DVD zusätzlich in die Hülle zu stecken. Ich habe das mit den Digitalen Versionen zwar noch nicht probiert, aber kann man den Film nicht konvertieren?
Aber das mit dem 29.12. als letzten Herstellungstermin für HdR sollte man mit Vorsicht geniessen. Könnte nur eine Verkaufstrategie sein, um vor Weihnachten damit noch eine Menge Umsatz zu machen. Aber trotzdem wird, selbst wenn es stimmt, HdR über längere Zeit erhältlich sein. Oder es gibt eben eine Neuauflage, solange die Nachfrage hoch genug ist, wird es den Film auch auf BluRay geben.


----------



## Magogan (18. November 2011)

Naja, mir ist durchaus bewusst, dass die Digital Copy zusätzlich ist, aber trotzdem ist sie im Verkaufspreis mit drin, also möchte ich sie auch sinnvoll nutzen können.

Und natürlich kann ich warten, aber echte Fans wollen die Filme so schnell wie möglich haben und werden sie sich deshalb mehrfach kaufen. Aber irgendwie ist das Warten sehr nervig. Ich muss z.B. auf die 3D-Version von Transformers 3 bis zum 09.02.2012 warten, obwohl die 2D-Version bereits diesen Monat erschienen ist (im Amerika sogar im September, soweit ich weiß).

Wenn ich keinen 3D-BD-Player oder -Fernseher haben will, bleibt mir, um an Avatar 3D zu kommen, nur das hier: http://www.amazon.de...21637014&sr=1-1


----------



## Tikume (18. November 2011)

Naja echte Filmfans werden die 3D-Version eh ächten, insofern ist doch alles in Butter?


----------



## win3ermute (18. November 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Naja echte Filmfans werden die 3D-Version eh ächten, insofern ist doch alles in Butter?



Als "echter Filmfan" ist man Warten eh gewöhnt... manche Filme sind immer noch nicht als Scheibe zu haben ("The Uninvited", "Harrison Bergeron"). Und er beschwert sich da über ein paar Jahre oder gar nur Monate...


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (18. November 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> manche Filme sind immer noch nicht als Scheibe zu haben ("The Uninvited", "Harrison Bergeron").




Love - angels and airwaves...


----------



## Grushdak (18. November 2011)

@ TE

Na so ein Mist ... ich wollte mir jetzt ne Pappe kaufen.
Nur wieso wird kein Trabbi mehr gefertigt?!

doof


----------



## Caps-lock (19. November 2011)

Einige der wenigen Dinge, die mich als ehrlichen Filmkäufer anätzt sind folgende:
1. Werbung für Filme auf DVD, die das Menü blockieren
2. Werbung dafür Filme ehrlich zu kaufen und gegen Raubkopierer^^

Ich hab ja nix gegen Trailer auf einer DVD wenn noch Platz, aber eigentlich hätte ich das schon gerne so, dass die Ländereinstellung kommt, dann vielleicht noch 5-10 Sekunden Film um das DVD aufzubauen und dann kann ich loslegen.

Ganz ehrlich... welcher Mensch, der DVDs rippt und raubkopiert, wäre so blöd, den Trailer gegen Raubkopieren drin zu lassen, da er ohnehin nur sinnlos Platz verbraucht.
Also sehen ihn zu 99% nur ehrliche Kunden.

Das es jetzt von Filmen die:
normale Edition, special edition, Directors Cut, special Directors Cut, extended Edition, extended special Edition, extended Directors Cut special edtition, Millenium Edition, Anniversary Edition, Directors Anniversary special Cut extended Edition gibt ist ja wohl nur nix neues oder ?

Also IRGENDWAS von Herr der Ringe wird schon wieder rauskommen.


----------



## win3ermute (19. November 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Einige der wenigen Dinge, die mich als ehrlichen Filmkäufer anätzt sind folgende:
> 1. Werbung für Filme auf DVD, die das Menü blockieren
> 2. Werbung dafür Filme ehrlich zu kaufen und gegen Raubkopierer^^



Das sind dann tatsächlich Dinge, über die man sich zu recht aufregen kann, zumal jedes Kopier-Programm diese "Features" entfernt, womit man bei einer kopierten Version zum Original Vorteile hat. 

Noch ein Grund zum Aufregen sind "totgefilterte" BluRay-Ausgaben von älteren Filmen, bei denen man sich bemüht, jegliches Filmkorn zu entfernen, wodurch Details verloren gehen bzw. durch Nachschärfung sich ein unnatürliches Bild ergibt (siehe "Predator" UK-Disk (mit Grain) vs. "Ultimate Hunter Edition" (totgefiltert)). Leider meinen viele Kunden, wenn es "rauscht", sei das nix und erwarten auch von alten Filmen ein "modernes Bild"...



> Das es jetzt von Filmen die:
> normale Edition, special edition, Directors Cut, special Directors Cut, extended Edition, extended special Edition, extended Directors Cut special edtition, Millenium Edition, Anniversary Edition, Directors Anniversary special Cut extended Edition gibt ist ja wohl nur nix neues oder ?



Sehe ich auch keinerlei Probleme mit, wenn "Super Special Editions" rechtzeitig mit dem Erscheinen einer "normalen" Version angekündigt werden - wer da nicht warten kann, ist selbst Schuld.



> Also IRGENDWAS von Herr der Ringe wird schon wieder rauskommen.



Wobei ich mich frage, woher diese Ankündigung der "Limitierung" kommt: Warner hat noch nie großartig limitiert; die DVD-SEEs wurden in dermaßen großen Auflagen gepresst, daß sie immer verfügbar waren. Ich sehe bei einem so kommerziell erfolgreichen Ding wie der HdR-SEE auch in Zukunft keinerlei Lieferengpass auf uns zukommen. 

Wer sie noch nicht hat und auf deutschen Ton verzichten kann (Ausstattung sonst identisch), bekommt die SEE übrigens für knapp 48,- Euro bei amazon.co.uk.
Wer im Ausland kauft, kauft auch hier wie meist üblich sehr viel günstiger.


----------



## Zonalar (19. November 2011)

Ich war letztes Wochenende im Kino und habe mich gewundert, warum ich schon wieder "Starwars" als grosses Plakat an der Wand gesehen habe. Die bringen wohl ne 3D Fassung raus? o.Ô Wie oft soll ich mir Star Wars noch anschauen? Der Film ist gut, aber mir reichen die 100 Mücken, die wir für alle 6 Teile bezahlt haben. :/

Und btw. wir haben hier ein Unterforum für "Music, TV und Kino". Dieser Thread wäre dort viel besser aufgehoben. Ich nehme mal an, dass du ihn einfach übersehen hast


----------



## Kamsi (19. November 2011)

ist doch schon längst so 

schon vor den fsk flatschen und extras nur für bluray versionen 


teils kommen ja meist 4 minuten antiraubkopier werbung und dann 8 minuten filmtrailer und seit neuesten 3 minuten trailer das bluray besser als dvd sind und das alles nicht überspringbar 

ich kauf mir dvds nur noch noch wenn sie im angebot bei saturn oder mediamarkt für 4,99 sind

und blurays nur wenn im angebot und kein fsk flatschen


----------



## bkeleanor (21. November 2011)

Reg dich doch nicht künstlich auf...die edition kannst du auch im 2012 noch kaufen.
ebay
und sicher gibts auch den ein oder andern laden der nicht alle wegbringt.


----------



## ohh (21. November 2011)

also, sicher können die machen was se wollen und anscheinend lohnts sich die kunden zu veraschen mit mehren editionen, die dann noch versetzt herauskommen,
aber ich muss sagen ich finds komplett legitim, die leut machen das nich zum spass sondern um geld zu verdienen, ob du dich aufregst und kaufst oder die pure heiterkeit bist is ja nich umbedingt relevant
die haben das kalkuliert und anscheinend wirft die methode mehr ab als auf kundenfreundlich zu machen

aber eins ist echt schwachsinnig , kopierte filme sind besser als orginale, da du da , wie schon gesagt, keine werbung hast


----------



## Albra (25. November 2011)

warum braucht man von einem film 4 verschiedene dvds? ist doch eh immer das selbe drauf o.O und auf die 3 minuten extramaterial das die irgednwann mal ausgegraben haben kann man auch verzichten oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## JokerofDarkness (27. November 2011)

HdR erscheint spätestens zur VÖ von "Der Hobbit" wieder auf BD. Von daher verstehe ich die Aufregung nicht. Das damit eine künstliche Knappheit erzeugt werden soll, ist doch ein absolut cleverer Schachzug. Einige Leute müssen sich halt endlich davon verabschieden, dass man immer alles zu jeder Zeit kaufen kann. Bei limitierten Spieleeditionen mault ja auch keiner. Die Jungs und Mädels wollen halt Geld verdienen und sind kein Wohlfahrtsverein. Übrigens hat mich bei VÖ die HdR Box genau 49€ gekostet.


----------

